# Anyone from Beaufort hunt know this horse?



## em3814 (20 August 2015)

Evening all,

am returning (and re-registering) after many years away from the H&H forum!

During my time on the forum, I owned a brilliant 15hh black hunter type mare, called Chloe. Below are some photos of her. I sold her around Easter 2009, to a PC family in Wiltshire who I know hunted her with the Beaufort. 

I know this is an unbelievable long shot, but I just wondered if anyone knew her, or even had seen her, over the past years. I just wanted to know how she was getting on, as she taught me everything I knew, and would love to know if she is safe and sound. 






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

Any info would be so very appreciated. I don't aim to get in touch with her owners at all, just to know how she is doing would be enough for me.

x


----------



## Amymay (21 August 2015)

What a cracker.

Personally I'd drop the new owners a line. Can't hurt.


----------



## Goldenstar (21 August 2015)

Lovely horse I hope you can find her .


----------



## Alec Swan (21 August 2015)

Do The Beaufort not have a Facebook page,  or a supporters group?  That may produce results.

A good 'sort',  and we only ever 'find' them.  I'm not sure they they're purpose bred.

Alec.


----------



## em3814 (21 August 2015)

Thanks all! AmyMay unfortunately lost contact details of new owners years ago! 

And Alec, she was indeed just a grubby little mongrel, but was the BEST sort!!!


----------

